# Nick Diaz wants to fight GSP



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/17756/strikeforce-champ-nick-diaz-says-georges-st-pierre-just-fine-for-his-next-opponent.mma#comments




> For as much praise as new Strikeforce welterweight champion Nick Diaz (21-7 MMA, 3-0 SF) receives for his grappling prowess, it's his voluminous striking attack that has led to his most recent surge in popularity.
> 
> Never was that more evident than in this past Saturday's "Strikeforce: Miami" main event, where Diaz defeated DREAM champ and vaunted striker Marius Zaromskis at his own game.
> 
> ...


----------



## GSP15 (Jul 30, 2009)

Adam365 said:


> "I want to fight Georges St-Pierre," Diaz said.


:confused03:
Don't do that to yourself Nick...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Diaz would get destroyed by most of the top WW contenders in the UFC. GSP would maul him worse than he did Fitch. Diaz brothers = retards.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

At least he realizes he is fighting relatively nobodies. 

Too bad that SF is going to pay him more then he is worth because he is their champion and they can't afford to lose him. He should be in the UFC so he is actually fighting decent talent.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Diaz would destroy GSP on the feet but chances are this fight would be spent on the ground for 5 rounds straight until GSP wins by decision.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Diaz would destroy GSP on the feet but chances are this fight would be spent on the ground for 5 rounds straight until GSP wins by decision.


lol not even close. GSP's striking ability is way above Diaz's


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick's striking looked decent against his opponent Saturday night because Zaromskis was staging a protest against the tyranny of head movement. Seriously. No head movement at all and eh still almost koed Nick. GSP would outstrike him easily and then gnp him. It's what he does best.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> lol not even close. GSP's striking ability is way above Diaz's


I would agree.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Diaz is ducking Hieron. Who can't see that?

I mean I like Diaz -- He's entertaining and has been easy money in Vegas beating up on lesser-than opponents, but he shouldn't get a big head until he beats a stellar opponent or two, and by stellar I mean "world class", not just "good" (Scott Smith, Zaromskis)...

Here's his current win streak: Katsuya Inoue, Muhsin Corbbrey, Thomas Denny, (a decrepit) Frank Shamrock, Scott "The Human Punching Bag" Smith, and Zaromskis. It's a nice string of W's, but the dude needs to check himself.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Diaz is ducking Hieron. Who can't see that?
> 
> I mean I like Diaz -- He's entertaining and has been easy money in Vegas beating up on lesser-than opponents, but he shouldn't get a big head until he beats a stellar opponent or two, and by stellar I mean "world class", not just "good" (Scott Smith, Zaromskis)...
> 
> Here's his current win streak: Katsuya Inoue, Muhsin Corbbrey, Thomas Denny, (a decrepit) Frank Shamrock, Scott "The Human Punching Bag" Smith, and Zaromskis. It's a nice string of W's, but the dude needs to check himself.


Every remotely good person hes fought hes lost to. Sherk, Karo, Sanchez, etc. Hes extremely overrated, as is his brother.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

he needs to beat koschek, fitch or alves before he can step in the cage with gsp. i don't see diaz beating either one of these guys. he may actually stand a chance against alves if he can use the reach effectively, but i say alves' power would be too much for diaz.

diaz would be a good addition to the ufc, he could even crack the top 5 but theres no way he's getting the title while gsp is around.


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

GSP beat Jon Fitch

Jon Fitch beat Thiago Alves

Thiago Alves beat Kos

Kos beat Diego Sanchez

Diego Sanchez beat Karo Parisyan

Karo Parisyan beat Nick Diaz

and naturally, 

Nick Diaz beats GSP :sarcastic12:


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I give Nick a lot of props. I like the guy and think he's a great fighter but I really don't give him much chance against Georges. If Nick came to the UFC I'd be all about seeing that fight though. The UFC would probably give him an immediate title shot for being SF champion, wouldn't wanna kill the chance for a champion-champion fight by putting him up against a worthy contender before fighting GSP.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Every remotely good person hes fought hes lost to. Sherk, Karo, Sanchez, etc. Hes extremely overrated, as is his brother.


^this^

Pretty hard to take SF seriously when only 2 of their divisions (LHW and Women's division) have legit champions. Atleast Hendo and Fedor (whenever Juicereem finally stops hiding in Japan and decides to defends his belt) will fix couple divisions soon enough.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

kujo45 said:


> GSP beat Jon Fitch
> 
> Jon Fitch beat Thiago Alves
> 
> ...


I'm no fan of "mma math", but that's pretty damning


----------



## DaveDiaz (Jan 31, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> lol not even close. GSP's striking ability is way above Diaz's


 hahah obvious troll post. Look, im a huge fan of both guys but Diaz has pretty much the best boxing in mma. F it, ill say it, he has the best boxing in mma. 
only way GSP is to lay on him for 5 rounds which is highly possible. However, that would still be interesting because Nick has some of the slickest BJJ around. Sick fight!!!!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

come on diaz dont ruin it i was about to put you as my avatar after you beat zaromskis.....but classic diaz talking out of his a** like he doesn't need his mouth. Even gsp knows he is a nightmare matchup for himself-so why does diaz want to get beaten worse than fitch. Nick's reach is key to his striking, no head movement in his last fight against a guy who he beat to the punch most of the time and he still gets caught.

I want this fight to happen just so we can see gsp use kickboxing and headkick diaz like he did hughes while diaz tuaghts with his arms at his side.

edit^to davediaz if he had the best boxing in mma he would use a *lot* more head movement.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

If ever there was a time for Dana to risk co-promotion, this is it. GSP would be a 10-1 favorite. Because of GSP's low-risk game plans and ability to stick to said game plans, he won't lose until a better wrestler than him comes along.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

> he won't lose until a better wrestler than him comes along.


yes, but how likely is that to happen? Hughes and Koscheck are both top tier wrestlers and gsp clearly outwrestled them both


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

TheAxeMurderer said:


> yes, but how likely is that to happen? Hughes and Koscheck are both top tier wrestlers and gsp clearly outwrestled them both


Personally I don't see him losing at WW ever again.

And the worst part is a actually really dislike the guy.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

DaveDiaz said:


> hahah obvious troll post. Look, im a huge fan of both guys but Diaz has pretty much the best boxing in mma. F it, ill say it, he has the best boxing in mma.


He has pretty solid technique but hits like a LW. Did you see his fight vs. Scott Smith? He landed like 200 or something punches in that fight and failed to drop Smith. 
Now compare Diaz's boxing with Vitor's; Vitor has faster handspeed and more KO power.
I would even go as far and say that Penn's boxing is better than Diaz's, and thats coming from someone who dislikes Penn ALOT.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> He has pretty solid technique but hits like a LW. Did you see his fight vs. Scott Smith? He landed like 200 or something punches in that fight and failed to drop Smith.
> Now compare Diaz's boxing with Vitor's; Vitor has faster handspeed and more KO power.
> I would even go as far and say that Penn's boxing is better than Diaz's, and thats coming from someone who dislikes Penn ALOT.


Nick actually reminds me of a taller, angrier, but less skilled BJ lol..Id love to see them fight, doesnt matter what weight its at my money is on penn


----------



## DaveDiaz (Jan 31, 2010)

Diokhan said:


> He has pretty solid technique but hits like a LW. Did you see his fight vs. Scott Smith? He landed like 200 or something punches in that fight and failed to drop Smith.
> Now compare Diaz's boxing with Vitor's; Vitor has faster handspeed and more KO power.
> I would even go as far and say that Penn's boxing is better than Diaz's, and thats coming from someone who dislikes Penn ALOT.


 Dude, pretty solid technique?? Diaz trains with top notch boxers, the likes of Olympiian Andre Ward. 
Yes, i saw his fight, just because he is not a power puncher donst mean anything. Plus, Smith may have not been dropped, but he was hurting pretty badley, So was Zarmo...did you not see that fight?? 
Vitoe is a naturally much bigger guy, and yes he does have better hand speed. 
Penn has great speed as well and head movement, thats what makes him so good, but that dosnt really make his boxing better than nicks. If Nick had better head movement he would be really really scary.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

DaveDiaz said:


> hahah obvious troll post. Look, im a huge fan of both guys but Diaz has pretty much the best boxing in mma. F it, ill say it, he has the best boxing in mma.
> only way GSP is to lay on him for 5 rounds which is highly possible. However, that would still be interesting because Nick has some of the slickest BJJ around. Sick fight!!!!


ok so Nick has better boxing then BJ, Fedor and Anderson right?:confused02:

What about Alves, JDS and Rampage? Nick has better boxing then them too?

Trolls I do believe have little intelligence and make coments on what they no little about. :thumbsup:

You sir know little about mma and to say Nick has the best boxing in the sport is LOL!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I dunno, i reckon he could give him a fight. i mean thats the most you can hope for isnt it

Diaz brothers are toolish but entertaining


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Mr. White said:


> ok so Nick has better boxing then BJ, Fedor and Anderson right?:confused02:
> 
> What about Alves, JDS and Rampage? Nick has better boxing then them too?
> 
> ...


While I disagree that he is the best, he definitely up near the top. He has very good offense boxing, his defense needs a ton of work though.


----------



## DaveDiaz (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr. White said:


> ok so Nick has better boxing then BJ, Fedor and Anderson right?:confused02:
> 
> What about Alves, JDS and Rampage? Nick has better boxing then them too?
> 
> ...


 my friend you have just made yourself look rather stupid. Yes, im a huge mma fan, unlike yourself. If you were, you wouldnt make suck a ridiculous statement..
You say Fedor has great boxing????????? LMAO. Not only that ALVES?????????????????????????? JDS??????????. you sir, no nothing about mma.
The others you mention, BJ, anderson, and Rampage all do have solid boxing but Diaz is in the same category if not above. 
Like I said, Diaz has train with Andre Ward. you probably dont even know who that is. Diaz has beat a pro boxer Corbbrey, by TKO. Anderson dosnt have great boxing technique imo, and ive seen him get tooled by a amatuer. 
Nick Diaz is IMO the best boxer in mma and it is arguable that there is guys up there with him... BJ, Vitor, even anderson are respectable answers, but FEDOR and ALVES, Even JDS, just shows you are not much of a mma fan. maybe a newb. or your just so far up Fedors shaft you dont know what is going on.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

DaveDiaz said:


> my friend you have just made yourself look rather stupid. Yes, im a huge mma fan, unlike yourself. If you were, you wouldnt make suck a ridiculous statement..
> You say Fedor has great boxing????????? LMAO. Not only that ALVES?????????????????????????? JDS??????????. you sir, no nothing about mma.
> The others you mention, BJ, anderson, and Rampage all do have solid boxing but Diaz is in the same category if not above.
> Like I said, Diaz has train with Andre Ward. you probably dont even know who that is. Diaz has beat a pro boxer Corbbrey, by TKO. Anderson dosnt have great boxing technique imo, and ive seen him get tooled by a amatuer.
> Nick Diaz is IMO the best boxer in mma and it is arguable that there is guys up there with him... BJ, Vitor, even anderson are respectable answers, but FEDOR and ALVES, Even JDS, just shows you are not much of a mma fan. maybe a newb. or your just so far up Fedors shaft you dont know what is going on.


whoa fella's lets not start name calling (although i lol'ed at the fedor shaft joke) It is not easy to say who the best boxer in mma is because it doesn't translate all that well-but if we have to say who the top guys are i would avoid diaz because head movement is such a basic skill that he seems to be lacking. even anderson is more of a kickboxer then boxer...but its close between vitor, rampage and penn imo.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr. White said:


> ok so Nick has better boxing then BJ, Fedor and Anderson right?:confused02:
> 
> What about Alves, JDS and Rampage? Nick has better boxing then them too?
> 
> ...



Nick has competed in boxing successfully therefor yes, he is a better boxer than those listed.


Nick's striking is GREAT and if he could bulk and continue to fight at 170 he will have serious power. Just look at Penn though, he doesn't have much power but look how he brutalized Diego.

He's also got better BJJ than Penn, you can bet the farm on that.



edit: FTR, JDS has the best hands in MMA. There's nobody in his weight class that should stand with him, period. If he and Vitor were in the same weight class, Vitor would be put to sleep.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Everybodys unbeatable til they are beat. Think 2 years ago with Chuck and Franklin.... you can fall off that mountain so fast its not funny. GSPs chin hasnt been checked in along time. Im not sure what will happen when it is tested again but i look forward to anybody at least having him in a bit of trouble.


----------



## DaveDiaz (Jan 31, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> whoa fella's lets not start name calling (although i lol'ed at the fedor shaft joke) It is not easy to say who the best boxer in mma is because it doesn't translate all that well-but if we have to say who the top guys are i would avoid diaz because head movement is such a basic skill that he seems to be lacking. even anderson is more of a kickboxer then boxer...but its close between vitor, rampage and penn imo.


 sorry but dude acts like i dont know what im talking about but yet he had Fedor and Alves listed as top boxers.
Yes, head movemement is big in boxing but nicks offensive boxing is so great and he can take a great shot so that helps.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that GSP takes this hands down. GSP has extremely versatile standup. I also think that his sub defense is good enough to stay out of trouble on the ground. I also think that once Diaz realizes it will be extremely hard to submit, he will be more worried about the takedown in later rounds thus making him gun shy like other's such as Penn and Alves.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL ok, to say *Nick Diaz* has better boxing than *A. Silva* really shows how much you know about mma:thumbsup:

Just really really think about what you just said. Anderson has "solid" boxing LOL. And Nick has better boxing wow!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Nick has competed in boxing successfully therefor yes, he is a better boxer than those listed.
> 
> 
> Nick's striking is GREAT and if he could bulk and continue to fight at 170 he will have serious power. Just look at Penn though, he doesn't have much power but look how he brutalized Diego.
> ...


BJ has more power at 155 than Diaz has at 170.

Also unless you've personally rolled with both Diaz and Penn you have nothing to back up your talk that Nick's BJJ is better than Penn's. BJ has proven time and time again that he has some of if not the best BJJ in MMA. Diaz has only one sub against top competition.


----------



## DaveDiaz (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr. White said:


> LOL ok, to say *Nick Diaz* has better boxing than *A. Silva* really shows how much you know about mma:thumbsup:
> 
> Just really really think about what you just said. Anderson has "solid" boxing LOL. And Nick has better boxing wow!


wow. You jump on my nuts when comparing Diaz and Silvas boxing??? but yet you say Fedor and Alves has better boxing than Diaz??? 
Nobody will take you serious when you say something like that and your opinions dont count. 
Yes, Daiz is a better boxer than A. Silva. How many times do I have to say it. I have seen Silva get mauled by a pro boxer(who is unknown) in a sparring session. A.Silva has great Maui Thai for sure but boxing wise he is not great. He is good yes, not great. Vitor is also a better boxer than him.



leifdawg said:


> BJ has more power at 155 than Diaz has at 170.


please explain this. Who has BJ Ko'd with his hands at 155????? 
Diaz has, Ko'd a power puncher and bigger stand up fighter in Lawler. He has also fought better stand up guys as well. He worked Smith on the feet who is a stand up guy as well as Zarmo. Maybe not Ko's but knock downs. If never seen BJ knock anyone down with a punch.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

DaveDiaz said:


> please explain this. Who has BJ Ko'd with his hands at 155?????
> Diaz has, Ko'd a power puncher and bigger stand up fighter in Lawler. He has also fought better stand up guys as well. He worked Smith on the feet who is a stand up guy as well as Zarmo. Maybe not Ko's but knock downs. *If never seen BJ knock anyone down with a punch.*


sanchez,sherk,and stevenson would disagree:fight02:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

DaveDiaz said:


> please explain this. Who has BJ Ko'd with his hands at 155?????
> Diaz has, Ko'd a power puncher and bigger stand up fighter in Lawler. He has also fought better stand up guys as well. He worked Smith on the feet who is a stand up guy as well as Zarmo. Maybe not Ko's but knock downs. If never seen BJ knock anyone down with a punch.


.....Are you serious? You were making sense up until this post.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think that Diaz would beat GSP, but when GSP is fighting the likes of Dan Hardy, Diaz doesn't seem like that far fetched of an opponent.


----------



## DaveDiaz (Jan 31, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> .....Are you serious? You were making sense up until this post.


okay my bad.. never ko'd anyone with one punch. Yes, he dropped diego but couldnt finish, i forget the Joe fight and dont remember him dropping joe with a punch, its pobbible though. I can pretty much gaurantee he didnt drop sherk with a punch, it was the knee that did him in


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Let's keep it civil here. No name calling or flame war. TY* 

As for the topic at hand, imo GSP beats Diaz rather convincingly. The striking would be close but I'd give GSP a slight edge because of speed and versatility. 

On the ground he has good enough top control to avoid the subs/sweeps and inflict some GnP. 

I think most top 3 or top 5 WW's (who have good wrestling and sub defense) would beat Nick.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Not going to happen bar Nick signing with the UFC and from what we've heard from him that isn't going to happen anytime soon. Redundant publicity stunt is redundant.


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would love to watch GSP smash either one of the Diaz bros. Don't like either one of them. Great fighters but oxygen thieves outside of the ring.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Halfraq9 said:


> I would love to watch GSP smash either one of the Diaz bros. Don't like either one of them. Great fighters but oxygen thieves outside of the ring.


I GSP fights Nick and BJ fights Nate on the same cards I swear I will never ask for anything again, watching them both get decimated would make me happier than you can ever imagine.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I GSP fights Nick and BJ fights Nate on the same cards I swear I will never ask for anything again, watching them both get decimated would make me happier than you can ever imagine.


That would be parlay city baby! An mma bailout... free money!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

elardo said:


> I don't think that Diaz would beat GSP, but when GSP is fighting the likes of Dan Hardy, Diaz doesn't seem like that far fetched of an opponent.


This^^^^^^

Sorry folks of both sides of the conversation: Diaz would probably not beat GSP, but I do think he'd be competitive for a round or two. He's certainly a more worthy opponent than Hardy. I don't see him getting any more embarrassed than Alves or Fitch. Less actually, purely from his chin and BJJ.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Let's call this what it is. Diaz wants to commit suicide without having to burn in hell. The only thing that Diaz has that would even make GSP stop and think for a split second is submissions from his back. Let's face it, Diaz would spend all but the first 25 seconds of every round on his back so I guess his BJJ could pose a significant threat. With that being said, GSP would only be in Diaz's guard for 10 seconds, punching and elbowing, before he passes to side control then mount. Bottomline, Diaz is only calling out GSP because he knows the UFC won't co-promote. I'm willing to bet that as soon as his SF contract is coming to an end, nobody will hear him say a damn thing about wanting to fight GSP, until he resigns with Strikeforce.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

It'd be a good fight, Nick Diaz is a much different + more evolved fighter from his last stint in the UFC. Either way, I don't know if it will happen - after Dan Hardy, I'm guessing he'll take on Fitch/Alves, then either Daley/Kos or possibly move up to MW and set his sights on Anderson Silva. Diaz is going to have to wait in line, and then it may be too late.

If it does happen, GSP via UD (shocked I bet).


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Watch the GSP vs Jon Fitch if u question GSP's stand-up... GSP easily would destroy him on the ground with his Wrestling style, and how he is able to control guys like Diaz with master bjj.

And i see GSP clearly in favor in the stand-up as well... Diaz imo wouldn't get passed Alves and have a really tough fight against Fitch, and if Bj moves to WW he wouldn't last against him either... So i don't see this fight EVER happening..... 

You have to earn your spot to fight a champ... Unless of coarse your Dan Hardy then thats another story LOL


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Coker must be fuming right now! Diaz albeit talented is a Grade A Muppet!

I mean instead of bashing your own orgs fighters he should have called GSP out....its not like he was a million miles away after the fight...he was ion the bloody front row.

If i was coker i'd be gunning for nick diaz...i'd be signing up ppl to decapitate him


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would like to see it, would be a good fight to watch, cant see any reason why they would not give him a shot at GSP, wonder if he would feel the same way though if GSP looses to Hardy, if all he really wants is a title shot.


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

all i know is Diaz has fought at 180lbs and beat Frank Shamrock and Scott Smith. GSP's never done that.

i don't know why everyone thinks 'GSP would destroy Diaz'. no one thought Serra would beat GSP, but he finished him in the 1st round. Diaz is WAAAAY tougher and more skilled than Serra.

ppl have to get off GSP's nuts, really.

www.themmacritic.com


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

nineiron said:


> all i know is Diaz has fought at 180lbs and beat Frank Shamrock and Scott Smith. GSP's never done that.
> 
> i don't know why everyone thinks 'GSP would destroy Diaz'. no one thought Serra would beat GSP, but he finished him in the 1st round. Diaz is WAAAAY tougher and more skilled than Serra.
> 
> ...


Srsly, what has happened to the board in the past week with all these Diaz trolls and mmacritic spam???

And if you are suggesting that Scott "no technique" Smith and Frank "I was relevant last millenium" Shamrock are exemplary victories for Diaz... well then, that speaks volume in itself.

And if you want to bring up old losses, then I guess its fair game to bring up Diaz' old losses to Jeremy Jackson AND Karo AND Diego AND Riggs AND Sherk AND Noons.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

R


nineiron said:


> all i know is Diaz has fought at 180lbs and beat Frank Shamrock and Scott Smith. GSP's never done that.
> 
> i don't know why everyone thinks 'GSP would destroy Diaz'. no one thought Serra would beat GSP, but he finished him in the 1st round. Diaz is WAAAAY tougher and more skilled than Serra.
> 
> ...


R you REALLY that ignorant? Did you REALLY just say He beat Scott Smith and Frank Shamrock at 180lb like thats some huge accomplishment.... 

Do you even want to compare opponants and what each fighter has accomplished?

Yeah Diaz is on a 5 winning streak against guys like Katsuya Inoue, Muhsin Corbbrey, Thomas Denny, Frank Shamrock, Scott Smith, and Marius Zaromskis.

That means Diaz is good against C level fighters...

GSP hmm lets take a peak at GSP's last 5 wins.

Josh Koscheck, Matt Hughes, Matt Serra, Jon Fitch, BJ PENN, Thiago Alves.... OH LOOK all top B/A class fighters...

But O your right were just on GSP's nuts by not ignoring his insane record....


Especially when Diaz Lost to guys like Jeremy Jackson, Kuniyoshi, Karo Parisyan, Diago Sanchez, Joe Riggs.... Sean Sherk, K,J Noons.... ANd all you can bring up is the Serra fight???

When GSP only lost to Matt Hughes and then Destroyed him, and they got cought by Serra, then Destroyed him.....

Diaz is only on a 5 fight win streak because he got kicked from the UFC for smoking....

Other then that i dont see him even passing Thaigo Alves or Jon Fitch because he hasn't fought someone at that level....

So i dont know where your getting all this convidence on Diaz beating GSP but.... 

Do us a favor and watch his fights, and his fight coming up against Hardy... Then message me about Diaz lasting 2 rounds with GSP


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

the POINT is that GSP has lost to a lot worse guys than Diaz (Serra & Hughes). there's no reason why anyone should think that Diaz has no chance.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

nineiron said:


> GSP has lost to a lot worse guys than Diaz (Serra & Hughes).


I have to hand it to you, I LOL'D hard at that. Your trolling tactics need more work, you're too obvious.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

nineiron said:


> the POINT is that GSP has lost to a lot worse guys than Diaz (Serra & Hughes). there's no reason why anyone should think that Diaz has no chance.


Hughes was the best WW when GSP lost to him and Serra caught him. GSP also dominated them in the second fights. GSP lives on another level than Nick Diaz. Diaz does not fight the same level of fighters that GSP fights.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

nineiron said:


> the POINT is that GSP has lost to a lot worse guys than Diaz (Serra & Hughes). there's no reason why anyone should think that Diaz has no chance.


 

Dude stop digging yourself in a deeper whole....

GSP LOST TO A LOT WORSE THEN DIAZ???? WOW

OK he lost to the most dominate WW of all time, SHAME ON U!

And Serra pulled off a obvious UPSET BECAUSE GSP F'ed HIS A WHOLE THE SECOND TIME....

Diaz lost to Joe Riggs.... Yeah a UFC drop out is so much better then The most dominate WW..... K.J Noons???? Jeremy Jackson???

Do u watch MMA?!


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

do all u guys think Serra has a better offensive game than DIaz?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

nineiron said:


> do all u guys think Serra has a better offensive game than DIaz?


Do you think the the people Diaz has lost to are better than GSP?


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Do you think the the people Diaz has lost to are better than GSP?


don't know. that's not the point. the point is that everyone is writing Diaz off when it's clear that Diaz is better than Serra.

and to call Serra's win a 'fluke' is a joke. Serra is 1 for 2 against GSP. AND Serra finished GSP FASTER than GSP finished Serra.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

nineiron said:


> don't know. that's not the point. the point is that everyone is writing Diaz off when it's clear that Diaz is better than Serra.
> 
> and to call Serra's win a 'fluke' is a joke. Serra is 1 for 2 against GSP. AND Serra finished GSP FASTER than GSP finished Serra.


But what I am saying is that GSP is above and beyond better than everyone Diaz has beaten and lost to. GSP has already beaten better fighters than Nick Diaz.


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> But what I am saying is that GSP is above and beyond better than everyone Diaz has beaten and lost to. GSP has already beaten better fighters than Nick Diaz.


and he's lost to worse fighters. so how can everyone think that Diaz has no chance?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

nineiron said:


> and he's lost to worse fighters. so how can everyone think that Diaz has no chance?


I will agree that Diaz has a chance. He has excellent boxing and he utilizes his angles and reach very well. His BJJ is well above average. But I wouldn't compare their records at all. If you looked at both, it is very obvious that GSP has faced a much higher level of competition. I think that Diaz will get frustrated with the constant takedowns, and it would have a negative effect on his striking. I think that it would be very difficult for Diaz to submit GSP as well.

I am not saying that Diaz doesn't have a chance, but I would definitely put my money on GSP if this fight were to ever take place.


----------



## Goopus (Feb 2, 2010)

I think Diaz has a great chance against GSP. Then again, will his takedown defense stand up to GSP? I dunno, maybe for a round or two, or maybe not even at all. GSP is an incredible athlete. I'd still pick Nick to win it, but that's just me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Goopus said:


> I think Diaz has a great chance against GSP. Then again, will his takedown defense stand up to GSP? I dunno, maybe for a round or two, or maybe not even at all. GSP is an incredible athlete. I'd still pick Nick to win it, but that's just me.


GSP has taken down people with way better TDD than Nick Diaz.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Nick is like a larger version of B.J. Penn. Nick's boxing & jiu jitsu is top notch. Diaz is aggressive and tries to get in your head. At 6 feet, he has a height & reach advantage as well. Strength & athletisism is in GSP's favor. St. Pierre hits harder too. Could he beat GSP? I think it's unlikely. GSP is just too good in every aspect of the game. My take would be that Georges would take Nick down over & over again at will and brutalize him like he's done with so many others...


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> GSP has taken down people with way better TDD than Nick Diaz.


i'm pretty sure Diaz is harder to take down than Serra.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

nineiron said:


> i'm pretty sure Diaz is harder to take down than Serra.


Your argument is so full of FAIL, I don't even want to waste the keystrokes on you, but nonetheless...

All of the Diaz (trolling) supporters point to his great improvement since his losses to Jackson AND Sherk AND Diego AND Karo AND... you get the point. Meanwhile, his improvement (win streak) has been over a pretty average talent pool.

Yet at the same time you use an example of a GSP loss that occurred prior to the re-invented and dominant GSP??? And since then, GSP has gone on one of the most impressive streaks witnessed in mma.

So if you want to continue brining up Matt Serra -- a fairly decorated and accomplished fighter, please remember one other name...

Jeremy Jackson -- a fairly, um, who?

I've run out of table scraps to continue feeding this troll, so if anyone else wants to continue, have at it...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

nineiron said:


> i'm pretty sure Diaz is harder to take down than Serra.


Why are you so hung up on Matt Serra? That is the ONLY argument you have to back up your argument.

GSP took down Penn, Koscheck, Alves, and pretty much whoever else he felt like at will. He would be able to take down Nick Diaz.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SigFig said:


> I've run out of table scraps to continue feeding this troll, so if anyone else wants to continue, have at it...


You know what they say. Feed a fever, starve a troll. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Halfraq9 said:


> Don't like either one of them. Great fighters but oxygen thieves outside of the ring.


I disagree with comments like this.

Does Nick attack anyone outside of the cage?? Did he let the streets turn him into a gangbanger? Go to jail for Murder?

Nah we're talking a world champion who's fought in multiple organizations. Steps inside of a cage to give fans a show by putting his physical health at risk. 

When he's not fighting he's competing in triathalons...

So he can be rude... seriously get over it.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

nineiron said:


> i'm pretty sure Diaz is harder to take down than Serra.




DUDE PLEASE WATCH MMA THEN POST!

Im Pretty sure? U dont know what your even saying... I guarantee you haven't seen more then 2 serra fights IF THAT


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

nineiron said:


> all i know is Diaz has fought at 180lbs and beat Frank Shamrock and Scott Smith. GSP's never done that.
> 
> i don't know why everyone thinks 'GSP would destroy Diaz'. no one thought Serra would beat GSP, but he finished him in the 1st round. Diaz is WAAAAY tougher and more skilled than Serra.
> 
> ...


LOL!! this doesn't even make sense:confused02: and then posts a link for the mmacritic, are u the mma critic because if you are then this posts makes sense.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I disagree with comments like this.
> 
> Does Nick attack anyone outside of the cage?? Did he let the streets turn him into a gangbanger? Go to jail for Murder?
> 
> ...



Exactly! This is fighting and in fighting, not everyone is going to be well spoken like GSP. They are going to talk major trash sometimes. Nick Diaz is not the worst at all, and it's not like he is just flat out mean or anything. Watch the Frank Shamrock fight, yeah a lot of trash was talked, but in the end Diaz helped Shamrock to his feet and congratulated him for a good fight.

He is not as bad as everyone makes him out to be at all.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I really don't understand all the hate he gets sometimes. After this video here I like him even more now. I think he is a great guy with a very very big heart!

Maybe not the smartest guy on the planet, but he is loving and thats all you need out there.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

"because they don't seem to notice me. They don't put me on any magazines. They don't put my brother on any magazines"

I dont mind talking smack but come on. He knows Dana will not cross promote so why even drop GSP's name??? Dana low balls and shortcuts and wont give them everything they need to get Fedor. What makes hime think he will bend over backwards for him? I think i saw Nick in a top 50 magazine "I will verify" so why is he complaining? His brother is garbage latley. GSP would pick him apart....and Im not even a fan.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nicks last win is very impressive regardless of what some may say.

Zaromskus is a beast. DREAM WW champion and Grand Prix winner. I find it interesting how some call this a victory over a B and or C level opponent.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm, GSP vs Diaz.... I think Diaz takes it..








up the a**.....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Fieos said:


> Hmm, GSP vs Diaz.... I think Diaz takes it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nicks last win is very impressive regardless of what some may say.
> 
> Zaromskus is a beast. DREAM WW champion and Grand Prix winner. I find it interesting how some call this a victory over a B and or C level opponent.


He's a very dangerous fighter, and a very good striker, but he's certainly not anymore than a B level fighter AFAIC. I'm struggling to work out how a guy with only 1 notable victory (Hayato Sakurai), and 2 losses to Che Mills could be regarded as an A Level fighter; irrespective of what Dream tournament he won, or how many head kick KO's he has.

Gotta laugh at the faces Mayhem was making during that 'interview' as well. Mayhem can't have got more than 10 words in during the whole of that interview.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> He's a very dangerous fighter, and a very good striker, but he's certainly not anymore than a B level fighter AFAIC. I'm struggling to work out how a guy with only 1 notable victory (Hayato Sakurai), and 2 losses to Che Mills could be regarded as an A Level fighter; irrespective of what Dream tournament he won, or how many head kick KO's he has.
> 
> Gotta laugh at the faces Mayhem was making during that 'interview' as well. Mayhem can't have got more than 10 words in during the whole of that interview.


Alot of great fighters have losses to B level fighters. MMA math works like that.

I think Marius is one of the most dangerous WWs outside of the UFC and he could shake things up in that division if he ever entered..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think there's a difference between freak losses to average fighters (such as in the cases of Georges St-Pierre and Anderson Silva) and losing twice to the same average fighter. Mills is never going to be a world beater, and that's proven by the fact that he lost in the elimination round of the last series of TUF. Zaromskis has some talent, but he's not an A Level fighter yet. He has potential and looks a talented striker, but he's done nothing to prove that he's an A level fighter, so right now, Diaz's last win is a win against a B level fighter (at best).


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

He is Strikeforce's Sonnen (R)©


----------

